# Placidochromis phenochilus "Mdoka-White Lip"



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

just brought one of these from the not so local lfs
tank of juvs mainly white body colour but 2 were very blue 
i had one of the ones showing blue
would these have been dominant males in the tank or is that just wishful thinking


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

should add since it has gone into the tank with bigger fish although still blue has gone much paler


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Mdoka white lips as juveniles do not have white bodies. Only the lips are white. They should all exhibit blue to purple bodies even females.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

they all looked very pale in the tank except for the 2 that were very blue 
really good and trustworthy lfs that are featured in uks practical fishkeeping this month
was looking at one fish and they told me it was an hybrid rather than taking my cash


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Placidochromis phenochilus Mdoka is supposed to be similar to C. moorii, maybe silvery when real small but both sexes get blue. Koning's says they are blue at 6cm which is quite young.

By white I assume you mean more silvery. The largest males would get the most intense color, so you probably did get a male, assuming that there isn't some sort of tank mix up.

Compare to this video


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

yes i suppose silvery is a better description 
all in the tank were about the same size so fingers crossed on mine being male,the shop worker thought it would be and all their staff are very knowledgeable , venting when possible and sound advice on mixing fish


----------

